#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Лалитавистара

## Юй Кан

Начата публикация перевода с санскрита Лалитавистары ("Подробное описание игр [Будды]"), монументального текста III-IV вв., канонизирующего деификацию основателя Учения.
Первая глава "Вступление": http://www.daolao.ru/Lalitavistara/lalita01.htm.
Переводы последующих глав будут выкладываться на этом же сайте по мере готовности.

Выражаю искреннюю признательность До за помощь в отыскании одного наиболее ранних (1881 г.) переводов Лалитавистары на английский, выполненного Раджендралалом Митрой.

----------

Aion (07.04.2010), Joy (19.04.2012), Rushny (12.06.2012), Алевлад (16.12.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (06.06.2009), Алексей Т (25.12.2011), Аминадав (05.06.2009), До (22.09.2009), Иришка_Л (04.12.2013), Кунсанг Рабтен (14.03.2011), Леонид Ш (18.02.2010), Марина В (14.03.2011), Маркион (13.04.2013), Ната (23.09.2009), Нея (29.04.2010), Пема Ванчук (28.11.2013), Чиффа (20.12.2009), Эдуард (05.06.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

С неизменной признательностью До за консультации : ) выложен перевод второй главы Лалитавистары.

----------

Aion (07.04.2010), Rushny (12.06.2012), Александр Владленович Белоусов (21.12.2009), Алексей Т (25.12.2011), Марина В (14.03.2011), Маркион (13.04.2013), Ната (23.09.2009), Чиффа (20.12.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Всё хорошо, только прямую ссылку на свой эмейл уберите. Спамом закидают роботы.

----------

Юй Кан (23.09.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Бханте, благодарю. Мысль очень правильная, но лет на пять-семь запоздавшая: мой и-мэйл давно уже засвечен в сетях. Благо, что есть антиспам-фильтры и т.п. : )

----------


## Юй Кан

Выложен перевод третьей главы Лалитавистары: "Чистое семейство".

----------

Aion (07.04.2010), Joy (19.04.2012), Rushny (12.06.2012), Александр Владленович Белоусов (21.12.2009), Алексей Т (25.12.2011), Джыш (31.12.2009), Марина В (14.03.2011), Пема Тутоб (21.12.2009), Чиффа (20.12.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

В связи с исправлением нескольких неточностей и опечаток, просьба всем, скачавшим вторую главу Лалитавистары, повторно скачать *её архив* и заменить оба имеющиеся у Вас файла новыми.

----------

Aion (07.04.2010), Jambal Dorje (18.02.2010), Rushny (12.06.2012), Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.02.2010), Алексей Т (25.12.2011), Марина В (14.03.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

Выложен перевод четвёртой главы Лалитавистары: "Введение в свет Дхармы".

----------

Aion (07.04.2010), Chhyu Dorje (17.06.2010), Joy (19.04.2012), Rushny (12.06.2012), Александр Владленович Белоусов (08.04.2010), Алексей Т (25.12.2011), До (07.04.2010), Кунсанг Рабтен (14.03.2011), Леонид Ш (08.04.2010), Марина В (14.03.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

Дублирую пост, канувший в ходе модернизации форума.
Выложен перевод пятой главы Лалитавистары: "[Приуготовление к] нисхождению".

----------

Aion (25.06.2011), Joy (19.04.2012), Rushny (12.06.2012), Алексей Т (25.12.2011), Дондог (26.06.2011), Кунсанг Рабтен (14.03.2011), Марина В (14.03.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

Выложен перевод шестой главы Лалитавистары: "Нисхождение в лоно".

----------

Aion (25.06.2011), Joy (19.04.2012), Rushny (12.06.2012), Алексей Т (25.12.2011), Марина В (24.12.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

Выложен перевод седьмой главы Лалитавистары: "Рождение".

----------

Aion (17.12.2011), Joy (19.04.2012), Rushny (12.06.2012), Алексей Т (25.12.2011), Марина В (24.12.2011), Пема Ванчук (18.12.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

Выложен перевод восьмой главы Лалитавистары: "Вхождение во храм".

----------

Aion (28.01.2012), Joy (19.04.2012), Rushny (12.06.2012), Алексей Т (25.12.2011), Марина В (25.12.2011), Нея (25.12.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

Выложен перевод девятой главы Лалитавистары: "Украшение".

----------

Aion (28.01.2012), Joy (19.04.2012), Rushny (12.06.2012), Алексей Е (11.01.2012), Марина В (11.01.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Выложен перевод десятой главы Лалитавистары: "В школе обучения письму".

----------

Aion (28.01.2012), Joy (19.04.2012), Rushny (12.06.2012), Марина В (28.01.2012), Чиффа (10.02.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Выложен перевод одиннадцатой главы Лалитавистары: "В земледельческой деревне".

----------

Aion (20.04.2012), Joy (19.04.2012), Rushny (12.06.2012), Марина В (02.12.2013), Чиффа (10.02.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Выложен перевод двенадцатой главы Лалитавистары: "Владение искусствами".

В этой главе повествуется о том, как старейшие из Шакьев приняли решение женить Бодхисаттву, дабы удержать его от следования путём странствующего аскета.
Бодхисаттва, подумав, не воспротивился, но выдвинул целый ряд условий, которым должна соответствовать его будущая супруга.
Такая девушка, конечно, нашлась. Однако она и её папа, будучи также из рода Шакьев, оказались не менее требовательными. В результате чего царевичу Сарвартхасиддхе пришлось пройти длительные испытания на владение множественными искусствами...
Но всё заканчивается хорошо, и при этом никто, кроме безумного слона, погибшего от рук Девадатты, не пострадал! : )

----------

Aion (20.04.2012), Joy (19.04.2012), Rushny (12.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (19.04.2012), Марина В (02.12.2013), Федор Ф (19.04.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

В сети появилась статья:

Н. В. Александрова и М. А. Русанов

*ЦАРИ И ЦАРСТВА ДРЕВНЕЙ ИНДИИ В БУДДИЙСКОЙ СУТРЕ
(Третья глава «Лалитавистары»)*

Статья посвящена источниковедческому исследованию одной из глав «Лалитавистары», махаянской сутры, излагающей историю жизни Будды. Авторы привлекают китайские переводы памятника, отражающие более ранние редакции сутры.

----------

Aion (08.06.2012), Rushny (12.06.2012), Марина В (02.12.2013), Федор Ф (08.06.2012)

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

Перевод затих?

----------


## Юй Кан

Да, пока затих... : )

----------


## Георгий Нечаев

Доброго здоровья,подскажите нужны следующие сутры- сутра "Восхваления Будде”,сутра “Белый лотос сострадания”, “Самадхираджа-сутра”,"Аватамсака-сутра" они есть в переводе на русский? и где это можно купить,хотя бы в электронном виде?еще нужен текст или это сутра не знаю “Сто восемь имен Татхагат”,спасибо

----------

